

Show HN: Send Anonymous Mail – Simplified - yashmurty
https://sendanonymousmail.com/

======
yashmurty
Hi all,

Send unlimited anonymous emails for free using sendanonymousmail.com. No
registration required, use it to make a joke/prank to your friends and have
fun.

Please let us know your feedback. :)

------
mobiplayer
Hey,

Mail just goes to the junk folder. I was wondering how would you work around
this, but I guess you didn't (yet?) :)

Cheers

~~~
yashmurty
Hey, We tested our mail service with different subjects & email contents, and
we noticed that with some particular email contents, the mails were sent to
the junk folder. But otherwise all other mails were delivered straight to the
inbox. Thus, I'm assuming that your email content might have included
something that triggered the filters of your receiving mail service, which in
turn marked it as junk. Unfortunately, we are not aware of any workaround for
this. :)

~~~
mobiplayer
It was a bit short and sent to an outook.com address, maybe it was that!

------
coralreef
Neat. Any ideas on how people could use this for serious applications?

~~~
yashmurty
We have created this application with the intention of people having fun with
it. But, it can be used for serious stuff like sending feedback anonymously.

